# had some extra Titanium blanks....so.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 3, 2016)

thought I would put them to a good use, saw a lot of these in many different styles, like the finger holes but i wanted to keep a rounded back for easier holding. Microtech (Andy) had the holes in his, I am going to cut an angled slot on the bottom of the curve for slicing seat belts in an emergency. Going to make each one of our volunteer firemen and police officers one....I think they would appreciate it...heat treated and heat colored for the blue look....pappy

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice...great gesture.
How big are the holes?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 3, 2016)

thanks for the comment, I had a 29/32" drill bit and then took my dremel to smooth out and rounded the inside for a more comfortable fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 4, 2016)

You can color titanium with tri sodium phosphate mixed in distilled water. Put it in a a glass vessel that has a metal screen it, then clip the negative terminal to the screen and the positive terminal to the blade. Emmerse the blade and hit it with the DC charge. If you use a variable voltage transformer you can change the color by changing the voltage.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

